# I want a longbow. Recommendations?



## erog

I've been using my Samick Sage for a few years now, and while I thoroughly enjoy it, I really want to try out a longbow. I've noticed that longbow designs have started implementing risers that center the arrow instead of using my hand so I think I would like to look into those to make the transition easier for me.

My problem comes when I get to the price. Why are longbows all $700+?  Does anyone make a bow like this that is $400 or under? I'll paste this in for an example of what I'm looking for.

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Tomahawk+Bows+Autumn+Harvest+-+Diamond+Series_i3700X_baseitem.html


----------



## Skunkhound

You could always get an ILF riser from Tradtech, then have the option to put either longbow, or recurve limbs on it. The risers are about $300-$400 new, but can be found used, and the Tradtech limbs start at just $129, and can also be found used. 
 Check out Lancaster archery for their Tradtech line up, then look at archery talk, for their classifieds. Lots of ILF guys on that forum.


----------



## Dennis

Samic Verna I think is something you might look into I have shot one and it was nice. I know someone on here that prob will sell his not sure what # it is what are you looking for


----------



## erog

Dennis said:


> Samic Verna I think is something you might look into I have shot one and it was nice. I know someone on here that prob will sell his not sure what # it is what are you looking for



Wasn't aware Samick made longbows. I like my Sage so maybe I'll look into them. Not sure of the draw weight I want yet, 45-50# probably.


----------



## Finch

My brother just got a mad dog prairie predator and it shoots very well. He got it delivered to his door for $275 and it's a custom made bow and it shoots pretty fast and is quiet as can be. I shot one of his arrows through a crono and pulling 51 or 52 pounds at 27 inches shooting a 512 grain arrow it was shooting 165 fps. The mans name that makes them is Mike Mecredy and the website is maddog archery.com. The prairie predator is for shorter draw shooters so if you have a long draw you may want to look at his mountaineer longbow but it is $450 shipped. Mike said that he draws 28 and 1/4 and he shoots the prairie predator with no problem and is actually his favorite bow he makes. It says on the website that they come in lengths between 52 and 60 inch amo but my brother had him make his at 62 inch amo. I think for the money you can't beat it it is as fast as higher priced longbows and shoots better than others I have shot. I haven't shot a whole lot of longbows but I have shot a martin Savannah and a black widow longbow and I like the prairie predator better than either one if those. Hope this helps you with your decision.


----------



## Skunkhound

All of the bows mentioned are great bows, but I was under the impression he was looking for a 3 piece, with more of a center cut recurve style riser.


----------



## 2wheelfoster

Bear Montana ... I have a 45lb that I started with.... Can let it go since it is such a good shooting bow. The price isn't to bad either. I think I saw a couple on Big Jim's rack this past weekend at Appling.


----------



## deast1988

I've got my eye on a Toelke pika.

56ins long built to my specs. Clean lil deer stand bow is why I like it. Think I'll get one before the fall.

If u wanted a one piece, I'd look into finding a Toelke whip used stick bow archery talk eBay.  Just a solid shooter with a big following.

But you wanna test drive as many as you can what one person suggest might not fit the bill of the next.


----------



## erog

I think my draw is about 28", maybe a little less. I will have to check tonight. Either way I've not shot a longbow before and am pretty short at around 5'6" or something like that. Will a bow that is longer like 68" be a pain for me to shoot?

Single piece or takedown works. I was just looking at a longbow to supplement my recurve.


----------



## gurn

I have never owned a "68 but have shot one. I can say if ya think you might be huntin from a tree or in a pop up blind 68" might be a pain. My longbows are 62" Martin Savannah and 58" Tomahawk.  As far as bein 5'6" tall I don't think that's gonna be a problem I'm 5'7". They make some purdy nice bows in the $400 and under price. .


----------



## Dennis

I shot a 68" longbow for 15 years successfully until i found out it was too long. Now days I have longbows between 56" and 66"


----------



## Todd Cook

I don't have any problem with a 68" bow out of a treestand. Pop up blind is a whole other story. I'm 6'2" and draw 29", and have fairly long arms. I'm not trying to be a know it all, but if you're 5'6", your draw length may not be as long as you think. Most people don't draw what they think they do.

I love a 68" bow, but I shoot straight limb, Hill style. That extra length keeps them from stacking. A hybrid type bow like you were describing probably wouldn't need to be much over 60".


----------



## Barry Duggan

Get yourself a, well designed, well made, 58" to 62" hybrid longbow and you will be fine, imo .


----------



## gurn

Barry Duggan said:


> Get yourself a, well designed, well made, 58" to 62" hybrid longbow and you will be fine, imo .





Yep


----------



## oldfella1962

erog said:


> Wasn't aware Samick made longbows. I like my Sage so maybe I'll look into them. Not sure of the draw weight I want yet, 45-50# probably.



I had a Samick SLB II longbow. It's 69" and the most quiet bow I have ever shot. They run around $200 brand new and worth every penny. I got mine thru Lancaster archery, and they have great customer service. I sold it because it was just too much draw weight at 45# and I was developing bad habits. BTW Samicks sometimes draw heavier than they say they are. 45# might end up being 48# - but better to get more than less, so you can't really complain.


----------



## GA native

You can get a Bear Montana, in  the same catalog, for under $400.


----------



## 308-MIKE

GA native said:


> You can get a Bear Montana, in  the same catalog, for under $400.



I was at cabelas in Woodstock yesterday, and they have a nice 50 lb bear Montana for $379. Would really like to get it.


----------



## LongBowHunt

I love my Bear Paw Slick Stick.  Bamboo limbs. They have a 58 and a 60 inch. They sale for 290.00. Made in  Germany   
Justin King Archery is the only place that has them.


----------



## frankwright

What about used?

I shoot a beautiful Toelke Whip and an equally good Kanati longbow. Both were in super condition and I paid $400 and $450 for them delivered. Both are great shooters.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST

Depending on what your wallet can tolerate... You can't go wrong with a Big Jim.  

But it looks like you are wanting something a little more budget minded to start with.  In that case my recommendation, like *oldfella1962's,*   is the *Samick SLB.*  Its the 69" one.  They have been making that bow for a LONG time and it was marketed about 15 years ago as a _PSE Marksman._   I picked up a used one for $20.00 at a pawn shop in 1999 or 2000 and absolutely LOVED THAT BOW!  Accurate, forgiving, smooth, and hit plenty hard with a B50 Dacron string.  A real joy to shoot.  Sent it out to my oldest son when he was living in Washington state and never saw it again.  

I think you can still get one these days from Lancaster Archery for @ $210.00.  Try it. You'll like it!  

I know its long... Its a longbow!


----------



## Clipper

Check out Omega bows.  I have one that is a hard shooter.  It isn't the quietest bow I ever shot, but it will shoot a heavy arrow very hard.  One piece with center shot riser.


----------



## Hammer Spank

Bows are something not to be scrimped on.  Big Jim's bows are affordable and fantastic.  I just switched from recurves to a zipper nitro longbow and am crazy about it.  It's a three piece, has a recurve style handle and riser and is light as a feather.  Super fast and quiet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Just talk to Big Jim and have him build you exactly what you want. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## sawtooth

I too am a big fan of Big Jim's bows. I own a barn full of them.  Actually, 4.


----------



## 2wheelfoster

I have to agree with the guys above... I have a Big Jim bow and it shoots as good as it looks.


----------



## Ellbow

PM'd ya Erog on my take on that subject. Hope you find a long bow that you can afford and enjoy to shoot.
El


----------



## sawtooth

Somebody please pass the Zofran.


----------



## gurn

Another vote for Big Jim. I have a Tomahawk and Martin Savannah that I love. Jim made a bow for my sweetie a buffalo bow and and its ah fine piece of work. Those are my three favorite longbows so far. 
PS Zofran was great when I was takin Chemo. Sorry just had ta add that.


----------



## Barry Duggan

gurn said:


> PS Zofran was great when I was takin Chemo. Sorry just had ta add that.



Hey Gurnie, is a Zrofran kinda like a Damitall?


----------



## Swamperdog

Take a look at Kashtuk Bowcraft on Facebook.  My son has one of his hickory longbows and loves it.  He also makes arrows with turkey feathers if you send them along to him.  I think he paid under $300 for his handmade longbow.


----------



## robert carter

If I wanted a takedown longbow at a fair price I would look at the one Allen has. I think Bo has one as well. Coastel Bend I think is the name.On a one piece I would look at a Big Jim. I honestly held one of the "new" Bears at bass pro the other day. They have shaped the grip some and worked on the leather work. I would hunt with one of those too.
  You fella`s got no feelings!!!RC


----------



## beaulesye10

robert carter said:


> If I wanted a takedown longbow at a fair price I would look at the one Allen has. I think Bo has one as well. Coastel Bend I think is the name.On a one piece I would look at a Big Jim. I honestly held one of the "new" Bears at bass pro the other day. They have shaped the grip some and worked on the leather work. I would hunt with one of those too.
> You fella`s got no feelings!!!RC




I do like my costal bend long bow quick, dead in the hand and real shooter. The bowyer is Shawn Hullquitt and he is a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored of a guy! Stands behind his product and quick to answer any question or heaven forbid fix any problems.


----------



## Barry Duggan

I've seen Allen shoot that Coastal Bend, and was rather surprised when he laid it down for another bow.


----------



## Allen Oliver

Barry Duggan said:


> I've seen Allen shoot that Coastal Bend, and was rather surprised when he laid it down for another bow.



It is just  taking a rest until Deer season. Still my go to bow. We have good MOJO together. Trying to get that same mojo with my Thunderchild right now. Believe it is going to spill some blood this season also.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Allen Oliver said:


> It is just  taking a rest until Deer season. Still my go to bow. We have good MOJO together. Trying to get that same mojo with my Thunderchild right now. Believe it is going to spill some blood this season also.



Just a little concerned, my friend, because we all know it's misses can be traced back to operator error.


----------



## gurn

Barry Duggan said:


> Hey Gurnie, is a Zrofran kinda like a Damitall?


----------



## Munkywrench

I'm in love with the Gene Sanders Mantis Hunter I've been shooting. Ive seen them used raging from 150 all the way up to 500$, un fortunately Mr. Sanders passed recently so a new oNE isnt an opotion.
 It's the first longbow I've ever used so it was a bit of a change but once I figured it out its been great. The biggest change you will probably have to get used to is the grips. Most recurves have a low wrist grip while most longbows have a medium to high wrist grip. I never hit my forearm with a recurve, but after a few hours with a longbow my forearm was a very angry color. I didn't use an arm guard and still dont, it taught me very quickly to correct the problem


----------



## dutchman

A new, built for you Flatwoods Custom longbow would be a great choice. I own two and would not hesitate one second on getting another, if the need arose. Made locally in Elbert County, GA.


----------



## Dennis

I like my Flatwoods I have bought 2 also


----------



## Todd Cook

I don't own a Flatwoods, but I've shot one and they're excellent bows, at a very fair price. I know the maker very well and he will stand behind them, you can bet on it. If I didn't make my own I would probably be shooting one of his.

As to why the cost is so high( from your original post), believe it or not most folks that make them don't make near what you might think on them. I'm not a pro, but I've built quite a few bows. Material cost on a longbow like that Tomahawk you referenced would be $100-150 depending on what woods are used , carbon laminates, foam core limbs, ect. Tools( lots, and expensive ones) sandpaper, spray finish, maybe 20 hours labor or more, insurance. Throw in advertising, R&D, forms, ect. Not too much profit left.


----------

